# برنامج Mastercam X4



## حمدى 12 (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..​ أن تقدم لكم التبريكات بحلول شهر رمضان ..
فألف ألف ألف ألف مبارك للجميع حلول هذا الشهر الفضيل ..

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح العمل ..
ووفقنا الله وإياكم لصيامه وقيامه ..
وجعلنا من المقبولين بإذن الله ..

اما بعد
برنامج Mastercam X4
هذا رابط برنامج Mastercam X4 من الشركة
http://www.mastercam.com/Support/Downloads/MastercamX4/Default.aspx

هذا رابط الكراك 
برنامج Mastercam X4
http://www.mediafire.com/?ryzmhzdetyd

مع تحيات حمدى 12
غزة الهاشم​


----------



## هيثم سوالمه (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ حمدي 12 قمت بتحميل البرنامج وتنزيله مع الكراك ولكن للأسف لم يعمل ,, إذا كان لديك طريقه صحيحه للتنزيل أرجوك لا تبخل علينا ,, ملاحظه عندما أفتح البرنامج تظهر sim not found


----------



## حمدى 12 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

أخ هيثم سوالمه كيف حالك
انت لم تعمل خطوات صحيحة 
اتبع مايلى خطوات الاتى 
تثبيت برنامج Mastercam X4 ، حدد نوع سيم> NetHASP وليسه HASP حدد خيار NetHASP فقط 
2) تشغيل "mastercam_x4_nethasp_crk.exe" 
3) تشغيل mastercam-industrial-unlim.reg " لاستخدامه مع نوع الترخيص الصناعي 
4) افتح مجلد "[أوسب - Emul_Win32" و "تشغيل install.bat" 
5) انتظر حتى سيجد النظام وتركيب أجهزة جديدة
6) قوم بتشغل C:\mcamx\NHaspX حدد خيار NetHASP ,وثم خيار Local وثم Read وثم ok ويتم تنشط 
اخيرا قوم بنسخ الكراك Mastercam X4 دخل مجلد الكراك الى C:\mcamx\mastercam.exe 

احذر اي خطوة خطا فى تنزيل أوسب - Emul_Win32" و "تشغيل install.bat لم يركب اجهزة وتعرف على جهاز HASP\Dump\584B4AE9
فى هذة حالة قوم بتنزيل ويندوز جديد


----------



## medmecanique (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخي حمدي ..............هل ممكن أغير اللغة الى الفرنسية وكيف


----------



## سعد المغربي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر اخ حمدي والله يعطيك الف عافيه

بس اذا كان ممكن اي طريقه احول فيها ملف الماستر كام الى جي كود

وشكرا


----------



## سراء (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد اسطوانه لتعلم برنامج كيف نرسم 
mastercam x4
ارجو المساعده


----------



## حمدى 12 (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

رد لى اخ سراء
إسطوانة لتعليم البرنامج Mastercam X Mill video tutorial
هذا الرابط موضوعى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130349.html


----------



## ABERASIRI (11 مايو 2010)

يا اخي حملت البرنامج ولاكن لم يتم التنزيل اذا في مجال رابط شغال لاني ما لقيت للاسف


----------



## ABERASIRI (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يا اخواني عشالن الله 
كراك *mastercam x4 
بترجاكم جميعا 
والله يجزيكم الخير
*


----------



## حمدى 12 (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
يا اخي ABERASIRI
الروابط كلها شغالة مافيش مشاكل فيها 
رابط جديد 
هذا رابط برنامج Mastercam X4

http://updates.mastercam.com/X4/release/mastercamX4-web.exe


هذا رابط الكراك برنامج Mastercam X4

http://download851.mediafire.com/mlxxoszkaigg/ryzmhzdetyd/%D8%AD%D9%85%D8%AF%D9%89+12.exe


هذا رابط برنامج Mastercam X4 MU3 احدث 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178952.html


----------



## ABERASIRI (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
والله يا اخي انو الملف الي بداخل الكراك اسمو 
mastercam
مو شغال سدئني 
بتمنا انك تحضره لي عشان الله بترجاك اذا سمحت


----------



## حمدى 12 (13 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

درس تنزيل برنامج mastercamx4 و mastercamx4-mu2 وشرح لعمل الكرك وجى كود
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t168489.html


----------



## mohamed-x (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اخى حمدى اولا شكرا على المجهود الاكثر من رائع وجزاك الله خير عنه
قمت بالمره الاولى بتنزيل البرنامج تبعا للشرح القيم الذى قمت به ولكن بدون التحديث الثانى وقد عمل بكفاءة تامه وهذه المره قمت بتحميل التحديث الثالث واتبعت خطوات التنزيل حسب توصيتك ولكن هنالك بعض التشويش ولم يعمل البرنامج وسوف اشرح لك بالترتيب ماحدث..

قمت بتثبيت البرنامج على نسخة وندس جديده وبعد انتهاء التثبيت قمت قمت بتثبيت التحديث الثالث 
قمت بتثبيت الكى للنسخه الصناعيه
قمت بتثبيت الدرايفر لليو اس بى

قمت بتشغيل البرنامج ولم يعمل وكان الارورsim not fond 
حاولت تحديث الكى الصناعى من داخل دليل البرنامج من NHASP.EXE كما بالشرح تبع التنزيل للتحديث الثانى ولم تفلح
قمت بنسخ masterCAM.EXE الى دليل البرنامج 
وهى موجوده بتوصياتك للكراك تبع التحديث الثانى ....وعندها فقد اللنشر دليل البرنامج ولم يعمل نهائيا مع اللم انى اخترت HASP
ما ارجوه بعد تكرمك هو عمل توصيه للتنزيل للتحديث الثالث ان كان بامكانك ولك الشكر اخى الفاضل على ما افدتنا به من معلومات قيمه ووفقك الله


----------

